# Hard green spot algae on Anubias leaves



## shalu (Jan 16, 2003)

I always had algae problem on anubias, especially the green spots. However, after I increased PO4 to 2-3 ppm at least, NOT A SPECK of green spot on anubias, even under high light. Even the green spots on old leaves slowly disappeared. It has been like that for a few months now.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

rubberlip plecos will eat it. i dont have a spot of green spot algae left inmy tank after adding them. be careful if you have acrylic, they can scuff it up.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks very much for your replies, I had wondered if the PO4 might have something to do with the Anubias in my smaller tank being algae-free - I'll try getting it up to 2ppm (no easy feat with the nutrient sponges I keep in the 65g) and see if it dies back 
I'll also keep my eyes open for a healthy rubber lip - there's room for another small plec in the tank and I've always liked them; if they eat hard spot algae it's just one more reason to pick one up!


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

PO4 and nerite snails.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Nerite snails are illegal to import to the USA(at least in CA).
Several folks got some, they seem to eat some algae, but I have not seen them eat GS.

Regsards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Gee, the Nerite* snails that are NATIVE to the southeast US are not imported. I've been watching them eat all kinds of different algae for a week now. Any little tidbit that I or my neighbors can fine, and they have alot in their tanks, is gone a day after being dropped in with them. First hand information is so much better than speculation.

* The Genus name was actually changed but no one pays attention to that stuff.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yup, Neritina reclivata found in both Florida and Georgia. I recently put some in my 75 gallon and they absolutely destroyed the green spot algae on the glass. Now that they've done that they've begun hunting down the driftwood and plants for more "food."  Overall, these snails kick butt!

I know of two places online that carry them. AZ Gardens and www.crayfishshop.com.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Any problems with nerites and a dwarf puffer?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

There might be problems with those two. I got rid of my two yoyo loaches just in case.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> Gee, the Nerite* snails that are NATIVE to the southeast US are not imported. I've been watching them eat all kinds of different algae for a week now. Any little tidbit that I or my neighbors can fine, and they have alot in their tanks, is gone a day after being dropped in with them. First hand information is so much better than speculation.
> 
> * The Genus name was actually changed but no one pays attention to that stuff.


Which species are you talking about here?
I believe we are talking about two different critters.

http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php#Neritidae

The _Nerite natalensis _ is from South Africa, they are *not* native, Cameron keeps them. Oliver Knott lauds them. They are pretty. 
Folks here cannot get them unless they slip by, which has happened, and in CA we cannot get them. You _may_ get them by in other states depending on their laws. I know a number of companies in the USA have tried in vain. 

Do you see any for sale on any vendor's listings in the USA? 

The plain old olives, _Neritina reclivata _ are as you say, native to places I use to live and collect like FL, I should know, heck I got them out of the Santa Fe river. Not a lot, they are the nice, but I've collected those myself at Rum Island. Never really thought to collect those on purpose, I try a number of things that are crawling around there.

They never impressed me as far as an algae eater, they are much prettier than Ramshorns and MTS etc. AZ gardens as well as a few other places sell these.

_Nerite reclivata _ is quite legal in the USA, 
Sorry for any confusion but species specific labeling is meant to solve this type of thing. Sorry, I should have been more clear. You had me wigging there, like I'd lost my mind

When you test algae herbivory, _do not add algae to the tank, add the herbivore to the infested tank._
Unless you want to speculate.......was it the new environment that killed or weakened the algae, or was it the herbivore?

In GM's case, I'd say they helped do a number on GS provided no increases in PO4 and CO2/environmental stability etc.
you also ideally will want tosee if the herbivore has an impact on healthy thriving algae(blooming) vs static growth rates.

If the algae is not actively growing and you add a herbivore, that's not a good test assumption. 

Perhaps I'll induce some GS and add a bunch and see if these guys will work well for it also. 

I can use glass slides as replicates and a consistent area for controls and use little cages to exclude or house the snails. That test would not be too tough to do with this snail and this alga.

Hummm..........I ought to do this with a number of commonly used herbivores for aquariums. I can measure both species and _Chl a_ declines due to the herbivore.

High levels of PO4 seem to work in most all cases, if not it's typically poor CO2 as well. 

Thanks.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrRerport.com


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I did indeed keep to my regular dosing schedule before and after adding the snails. Neritinia natalensis is not illegal to import (dunno about CA) if one has the correct license. I recently purchased some from an aquabid vendor. They cost a lot more and do the same job as the Olives (reclivata) IME.


----------



## kimrin (Feb 21, 2005)

I had a spotted rubbernose but she didn't touch the green spot that I know of. Never saw her eat anything in fact although I assumed she ate bio-film and she sucked on the rocks a lot.
Poor thing, she passed and although she didn't look skinny I'll never be certain that she didn't die of malnutrition.

I know some people in Connecticut who picked up neritina natalensis at a pet shop. Those are some beautiful snails!


----------

